# Cycles and post cycle



## Unchosen-one (Mar 19, 2019)

Hi, I joined today and having done some research I only know in theory what to do and expect with DNP. There are some questions that I've never seen answered orasked maybe they're obvious questions but what the hell I'll ask.

If I were to start at the beginning of the month and did 14 day cycle and then went off of it for 2 weeks can i start at the beginning of the next month and do the same process for like 4 months with 8 week cycles.

Post cycles.. are results permanent to your metabolic rate? Like if I were to carry on doing a lifestyle change food regime  (don't believe in diets) and have a few "cheat days" now and again will i keep the weight of even if i were to stuff my face for like a week with no regard.


----------



## Texan69 (Mar 19, 2019)

You can sustain most of the weight loss if you keep your intake and training stays the same after dnp of you were in a deficit or at maintenance while on. Be prepared to gain at least some of the weight back when off 


So your saying 2 weeks on 2 weeks off for 4 months ? I don’t really advise that, dnp can be safe when taken correct but I would not expose my body to it long term like that.


----------



## Unchosen-one (Mar 19, 2019)

I heard that things start really going bad for you if you take it for longer than 11 weeks but it all varies from one person to the other.


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 19, 2019)

You can have things go bad from day 1 if DNP isnt right for you. It can go bad for you at day 10 if you're not taking it properly. I would not recommend cycling it like that until you have everything in order and prepared for your 1st go with it. you should see how your body reacts to a standard run on DNP and be ready to really pay attention to how your body is going to adjust to it. Dont think about adding to it just to see you react either, you need to take a standard protocol and see how your body reacts while on it and then the weeks after it. Sure, you can keep the weight off after but you also need to ensure that you are maintaining proper nutrition and workouts. If you simply go back to eating like crap, of course its not going to do much, sure you will burn some fat while on it but you're just going to yoyo right back.

More importantly... 1) whats some info about yourself - age, weight, bf%, etc 2) whats your reason for wanting to take DNP. these things can be very important and help provide some better options for answering what ye are seeking


----------



## Unchosen-one (Mar 19, 2019)

When I start it. I want to start at 125 mg per day and stick to it for 4 days then go to my maximum limit 250 mg for the remainder of my cycles. Hear you meant to calculate dosage as mg/kg. You say my cycle could do me harm of I change it to 2 weeks on 1 month off?

Age:23
Weight:130 kg
Bf: online calculator says 55 kg of fat.

I've let myself go for the past 3 years and become obese in the process. losing weight can be frustrating not know if you going in the right direction, I just want to see myself going in that direction by taking dnp


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 19, 2019)

Here's a thought.... have you found any source that doses it at 125mg/cap as its usually 200mg for powder and 250mg for crystal. You can find 100mg if you're lucky. 

But yes, you could do harm regardless of what on and off method you decide to go with...theres a risk period with DNP, period. You need to know your body in and out and also have everything else in order.

Sorry to hear that but also glad you are looking at it with eyes of positive nature. However, DNP is NOT what you should be looking at. You need to be focusing on diet, training, positive impact...not drugs to steer you in the right direction. That is only setting yourself up for a negative ride. The fact that you want to change for the positive should get you the right direction in itself as many people are contempt with just not going anything and hoping they lose weight, you are on the right track but dont think DNP is the answer. Of course losing weight can be frustrating but getting to know your body will help the process


----------



## Texan69 (Mar 20, 2019)

You can also seek help at a medical weight loss clinic 
lipo shots and phentermine for the air of fat loss. Much safer and seems to help while dieting. Plus you’ll have a few visits with an MD to check on your health. Just my input 
if your absolutely dead set on taking stuff to help


----------



## Trump (Mar 20, 2019)

Get your diet and excercise dialled in first before you even consider DNP. It should only be used in addition not as a crutch. If you don’t change your lifestyle first then as soon as the DNP is over you will put it all back on with bad habits.


----------



## Unchosen-one (Mar 20, 2019)

metsfan4life said:


> Here's a thought.... have you found any source that doses it at 125mg/cap as its usually 200mg for powder and 250mg for crystal. You can find 100mg if you're lucky.
> 
> But yes, you could do harm regardless of what on and off method you decide to go with...theres a risk period with DNP, period. You need to know your body in and out and also have everything else in order.
> 
> Sorry to hear that but also glad you are looking at it with eyes of positive nature. However, DNP is NOT what you should be looking at. You need to be focusing on diet, training, positive impact...not drugs to steer you in the right direction. That is only setting yourself up for a negative ride. The fact that you want to change for the positive should get you the right direction in itself as many people are contempt with just not going anything and hoping they lose weight, you are on the right track but dont think DNP is the answer. Of course losing weight can be frustrating but getting to know your body will help the process



No haven't found one yet but will look.

Thank you for the suggestions but I am determined to use it at a later stage when I'm body is use to the changes


----------



## Oblivious (Mar 20, 2019)

Used DNP 3 times before, I pussied out 4 days in the last 2 times. 
I did it for 19 days lost 19 lbs, gained 3 back right after and it took a whole month for me to gain another lb.
mind you, before that (a month before DNP) I had already lost around 50+ lbs without any drugs, just ran 1 mile a day and ate chicken salds and tuna salads and boiled eggs for 67 days, worked like a charm i tell you!
Anyways, the 19 days was at 600 mg i believe, starting the first 3 days on 200 just incase i had an allergy (red hot itching hives,shit is nasty) but thankfully I didnt. 
The thing about DNP is that it builds up in your system, the more days in you are the more painful it becomes, my mattress  turned bright yellow, and i could literally squeeze water out of it , dont even mention my pillow. 
But i always wanted to try a water bed anyways,haha.
Long story short, my advice is dont do it/ but if you were gonna do it, you need vitamin E, Magnesium supplement, Branch chain amino acids, vitamin C tabs, Multivitamin and caffeine pills because you will be basically a zombie + a whole list of shit because you sweat all your minerals out.
And if nobody told you yet, you need to fix your T3 with diet after DNP, because all the fat you burn is gonna eventually lower you thyroid  levels,significantly meaning you will have an even harder time losing weight, which happened to me, but i didnt care as i got into BB and i just wanted to gain weight at that point. 
Honest opinion, not worth it.


----------



## Unchosen-one (Mar 20, 2019)

Texan69 said:


> You can also seek help at a medical weight loss clinic
> lipo shots and phentermine for the air of fat loss. Much safer and seems to help while dieting. Plus you’ll have a few visits with an MD to check on your health. Just my input
> if your absolutely dead set on taking stuff to help



Someone I work with took phentermine and stopped going to the gym but says he carried on eating right and regained some of the weight. Don't know if he was lying.


----------



## Unchosen-one (Mar 20, 2019)

Oblivious said:


> Used DNP 3 times before, I pussied out 4 days in the last 2 times.
> I did it for 19 days lost 19 lbs, gained 3 back right after and it took a whole month for me to gain another lb.
> mind you, before that (a month before DNP) I had already lost around 50+ lbs without any drugs, just ran 1 mile a day and ate chicken salds and tuna salads and boiled eggs for 67 days, worked like a charm i tell you!
> Anyways, the 19 days was at 600 mg i believe, starting the first 3 days on 200 just incase i had an allergy (red hot itching hives,shit is nasty) but thankfully I didnt.
> ...



Honestly thats the one thing that puts me off, the losing a lb. "Doctors" say it's dangerous to lose that much in a day but there's a consequence to everything. 

That's what I wanted to know about losing weight after you stop taking it. T3 you say, will speak to me doctor about it.

Wanted to do 4 cycles of 14 days but think it will be too much now.


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 21, 2019)

Oblivious said:


> Used DNP 3 times before, I pussied out 4 days in the last 2 times.
> I did it for 19 days lost 19 lbs, gained 3 back right after and it took a whole month for me to gain another lb.
> mind you, before that (a month before DNP) I had already lost around 50+ lbs without any drugs, just ran 1 mile a day and ate chicken salds and tuna salads and boiled eggs for 67 days, worked like a charm i tell you!
> Anyways, the 19 days was at 600 mg i believe, starting the first 3 days on 200 just incase i had an allergy (red hot itching hives,shit is nasty) but thankfully I didnt.
> ...




Yeah 600mg is my go to but Im straight weirder than most people. 600 I can manage for around 20-25 days and then Ill do 800mg for a 3-4 days and then Im done. I know my stopping point based on the gym and hunger as its hits hard at the very very end for me vs compared to some who notice it early. But what you said about the bed is true..you're going to sweat. I just put a towel down when I lay there to start with just b/c its 90% change my blood sugar is going to tank so Ill need it even if the DNP dont make me sweat...thankfully I never sweat yellow tho.


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 21, 2019)

Unchosen-one said:


> No haven't found one yet but will look.
> 
> Thank you for the suggestions but I am determined to use it at a later stage when I'm body is use to the changes




Thanks fine if you you're determined to use it... as no one here can force you not to, we can only recommend you wait for a good while. If you're going to do it later, thats better than doing it now. But please make sure you are using it smartly. Smartly as in stick to no more than the 200mg for a single cycle to see how you do with your body in comparison to everything involved. Also allows you to ensure you are properly getting the right amounts of nutrients, etc in your body. And you dont want to cycle it for a while so you can see how your body adjusts coming off the product as well.


----------



## Unchosen-one (Mar 21, 2019)

Okay so after my first cycle take a few months off? Can I use other products that are normally taken in that time?


----------



## Unchosen-one (Mar 21, 2019)

My other question is how many calories should I be eating? If I were to be eating 1500 calories daily is that too little?


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 22, 2019)

Unchosen-one said:


> Okay so after my first cycle take a few months off? Can I use other products that are normally taken in that time?




Like what? Its seeming that you are trying to rely on drugs/products that should be used as a tool AFTER you ensure other aspects are in order. This really does not sound like you should be looking at DNP at the current time...


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 22, 2019)

Unchosen-one said:


> My other question is how many calories should I be eating? If I were to be eating 1500 calories daily is that too little?




How many are you eating now? have you been on a proper nutrition program for a while? if so...what has it been, how long, etc


----------



## Unchosen-one (Mar 22, 2019)

metsfan4life said:


> How many are you eating now? have you been on a proper nutrition program for a while? if so...what has it been, how long, etc




Depends but the average is 2300 calories.
I've been on it for a month now and it's my own custom one right now where I grill my meat and have it with steam veggies and sometimes Brown rice that's for supper. During the day I have a fruit and water for snack. Have something light for lunch and something small but high in energy for breakfast and plenty of water.


----------



## Unchosen-one (Mar 22, 2019)

metsfan4life said:


> Like what? Its seeming that you are trying to rely on drugs/products that should be used as a tool AFTER you ensure other aspects are in order. This really does not sound like you should be looking at DNP at the current time...



I'm not trying to replace one fat burner for another. What I'm taking about is shakes and all that when you going to the gym. Can I carry on taking those.


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 22, 2019)

Unchosen-one said:


> Depends but the average is 2300 calories.
> I've been on it for a month now and it's my own custom one right now where I grill my meat and have it with steam veggies and sometimes Brown rice that's for supper. During the day I have a fruit and water for snack. Have something light for lunch and something small but high in energy for breakfast and plenty of water.



Thats not really saying much, honestly. But judging by that input..you're on 3 meals a day? 



Unchosen-one said:


> I'm not trying to replace one fat burner for another. What I'm taking about is shakes and all that when you going to the gym. Can I carry on taking those.



Again, calling fat burners not sure is the best input. Just seems like you're going about losing fat and weight without some really important things happening. Shakes are each to their own, some people want them around the gym and others dont for various reasons depending on their needs. 

All things being said...It still seems that DNP is not really a good idea at the moment for you. There seems to be a lot of aspects that are missing and you're jumping to DNP immediately. You said you have been on your current meal plan for a month now, that is not very long at all. You need to really ride out that and dial yourself in before thinking about DNP.


----------

